
Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? (May 2018) - gillis
I posted a thread for just over 4 years ago (time flies!) - I think it&#x27;s time for an updated 2018 version.
If you have any side projects that you&#x27;ve built and that you no longer have time for, list them here and let&#x27;s see if others want to buy it from you.
======
mpcovcd
On the flip side, I buy side projects. I have been buying for 10+ years, have
a significant budget and can provide references from users here on HN.

If you want to sell your project without wasting time, I can give you a
ballpark offer just based on last 3 mo traffic/revenue. Email in profile.

~~~
johnnyfived
Do you only consider projects that already have users and have gone public?
For me I have a working proof-of-concept and infrastructure for a good
business, but it's something that I'm only able to work on in my spare free
time, having other contracting obligations.

------
pryelluw
Buying - email in profile.

No bs.

Traffic/revenue figures from last three months.

Send me the url to the site as well, please.

No mobile apps.

